# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  "قصةرجل يستسقي بالصيف"

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

" قصةرجل يستسقي بالصيف" للشيخ محمدالمختارالشن  قيطي.

----------


## أم أروى المكية

جزاكِ الله خيراً ، ونفع بكِ ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا التقوى والعمل الصالح .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> جزاكِ الله خيراً ، ونفع بكِ ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا التقوى والعمل الصالح .


اللهم آمين

----------

